
If You’re Attempting Hybrid Cloud, Get Out of My Industry - sysbell
https://read.acloud.guru/if-youre-attempting-hybrid-cloud-get-out-of-my-industry-c478abca5767#.ig0a1s20q
======
mindcrime
So, basically, loud proclamation to "don't do X", followed by a bunch of semi-
related ranting, and barely a word about _why_ to not do X.

All I could mine from that was something like "don't do it because it's a lot
of work." But, most things in life worth doing are hard work.

Very convincing...

~~~
deboflo
I happen to agree with the author simply based on the tight IAM integration
between all AWS products. Working with GCP and manually processing OAuth2.0
tokens (three legged oauth, 2 legged oath, JSON web tokens, callbacks, etc.)
with callbacks, signing/storing/expiring certificates is such a nightmare from
an integrations perspective. IAM solves all of these problems. IAM alone is
reason to go all in with AWS.

------
alexnewman
That's the type of writing that get excited about hybrid cloud

~~~
sysbell
Best of luck to you, then. :)

TBH, it was really just a rant based on recent statements I'd overheard.

